# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Desconocido

## perdiguera

Junto al pie de una casuarina de la que no sabría decir su especie he descubierto estos hongos que desconozco.
Estaban muy secos, seguramente de hace unos 25 días, cuando llovió.
Alguien debe saber cómo se llaman y si son comestibles.
Gracias.

----------

F. Lázaro (14-ene-2014),frfmfrfm (12-ene-2014),Los terrines (11-ene-2014)

----------


## Azuer

Hola perdiguera, creo que son ejemplares viejos de _Armillaria mellea_, un parásito muy temido en las explotaciones forestales por los daños que provoca.

Los sombreros son comestibles siempre que estén bien cocidos o hervidos (desechando los ejemplares viejos), aunque no es muy aconsejable su consumo, ya que en algunas ocasiones son mal tolerados e indigestos, provocando intoxicaciones en personas sensibilizadas.

Saludos.
Emilio.

----------

frfmfrfm (12-ene-2014),Los terrines (12-ene-2014),perdiguera (12-ene-2014)

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias Azuer.
Me he metido por internet y me ha dado escalofríos por lo que puede hacer este hongo.
Tiemblo por mis árboles ya que las setas están en la plaza que tengo en la acera de enfrente de mi parcela.
Y lo peor es que dicen que no hay solución.
http://jardin-mundani.blogspot.com/2...a-asesina.html
 :Mad:

----------

